# Insta LED Fixture



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Anybody know anything about these? The manufacturer's site is frustrating in that they don't tell anything about the technical specs.

http://istaplanted.com/products/led-lighting/ia-186-energy-saving-led-light-23/


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

1 (562) 789-9809

[email protected], Email

12405 East Slauson Avenue, Suite A
Whittier, California, 90606, USA


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I ordered one. We'll see.


----------



## mocha2184 (Mar 13, 2007)

How much did that set you back? It looks cool.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

mocha2184 said:


> how much did that set you back? It looks cool.


$140


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Received it. It's crap.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

CORRECTION: It's expensive crap!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Look to see it soon on the For Sale forum.


----------

